# video file conversion free software



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey all,
I was wondering if anyone out there knows of any place to get a free software download for a good video conversion program? My camera records in MPG and i cannot download to you tube to post my new projects. So far the couple free software things i have downloaded, will only let me convert 20% of the file. If anyone has any info, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Youtube doesn't support .mpg? Guess I have never tried it specifically, but it's a pretty popular format. From youtube general info...


> Most of these devices record in either the .AVI or .MPG formats, both of which YouTube supports...


Maybe you mean .mov? I believe I used rad video tools a couple times in the old days. it seems to convert about anything. Technically 'free' though they ask for a $10 donation if you feel it's useful.

http://www.radgametools.com/bnkdown.htm


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Youtube supports .mpg and .mov, however, it is possible (if not likely) that your camera uses its own version of .mpg. See what your camera manual says about the format and getting it on your computer. Often they come with a piece of software that, while not great, may do just what you need.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm still baffled by manufacturers that put out obscure or uncommon formats for thier video and/or still cameras. There is a sort of a "format battle" going on out there within the video realm. My next vid-cam will be one that has a common uploadable format right out of the camera. I hate the conversion process. Film it, download, edit and then post it (upload). Who has the time for the conversion process??


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

niblique71 said:


> I'm still baffled by manufacturers that put out obscure or uncommon formats for thier video and/or still cameras. There is a sort of a "format battle" going on out there within the video realm. My next vid-cam will be one that has a common uploadable format right out of the camera. I hate the conversion process. Film it, download, edit and then post it (upload). Who has the time for the conversion process??


Well, it beats the hell out of waiting for your Super-8 to develop


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

I've used Super © quite a bit and it's great. Lots of options, and free. Hope this helps you out!

http://www.erightsoft.com/SUPER.html


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you for the replys and help all.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

samseide said:


> I've used Super © quite a bit and it's great. Lots of options, and free. Hope this helps you out!
> 
> http://www.erightsoft.com/SUPER.html


Super is pretty good, and free. You can also use Mediacoder, which is also free.

http://www.mediacoderhq.com/dlfull.htm


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

hmm, how odd. My camcorder records in MPG2 format and uploads fine to youtube. I've never had a problem with that. But, as far as editing goes I did, I used Windows Movie maker and had to convert any video files(to avi) I wanted to edit. I used "Any Video Converter" it's free and worked well, there is also a "Any Audio Converter" as well and it works good too. But, uploading video to youtube has never been an issue. Some of my videos are uneditted direct from the camcorder because I didn't want to bother converting them so I could edit them.


----------



## Sloatsburgh (Jun 25, 2007)

Anyone have any advice about DVD to youtube? I have 2008 on a mini DVD and haven't gotten around to translating it for the forum.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I use Koyotesoft's Free Video Converter and never had any issues with it - does a good job on my PSP, daughter's I-Touch etc.

http://www.koyotesoft.com/indexEn.html


----------

